# Vail in August



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Off to a wedding in Vail, Colorado in August. I know what to wear!! 

But any tips on where to stay, restaurants, or shopping would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Andy,

Try the Sonnenalp both for accommodations and for dining. Vail can get a bit chilly at night even in August so a nice Swiss fondue or raclete can be a very nice way to dine. And be sure to have a chocolate fondue for dessert. And make sure you go rafting (there are a number of companies that offer full and half day tours), it is a lot of fun and you'll see some gorgeous scenery. Vail is even better in summer in my opinion as there is much, much more to do. If you will be driving in from Denver be sure to stop in Empire on your way to Vail, the ice cream at the Empire Dairy King is to die for.

Karl


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Andy,

How 'bout a trip report with pics when you get back? I'm planning to do a short blog for my short weekend in Atlanta.

M8


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Andy said:


> Off to a wedding in Vail, Colorado in August. I know what to wear!!
> 
> But any tips on where to stay, restaurants, or shopping would be great. Thanks.


Andy, I'm really not familiar with Vail (only visited it once about 13 years ago), but if you are going to stop in Denver, please let me know and I'll be happy to assist.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I did put up a notice in the Events Forums (does anyone think we have too many Forums now?) about being in the area:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54115

Maybe we could stop in Denver (we're flying in there probably, although I was checking on flights directly into Vail).


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Enjoy the trip - my in-laws have a place in Vail and spend a good portion of the summer up there.

Pazzo's Pizza is great - and lots of cool Grateful Dead decor.

Sweet Basil and Billy's Island Grill are favorites as well.

As for shopping, just wander around - tons to visit and all within easy walking distance or hop the bus from one part of town to another.

Where are you staying?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Bradford:

Not chosen a hotel as of yet. Karl89 recommended the Sonnenalp and some wedding guests are staying at the Inn at River Rock (the wedding is actually near Edwards).

Still open for hotel ideas as well as a get together in the area.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54115


----------

